# I have best physique here prove other wise also rate my side profile



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

The girls I’ve been with I can guarantee slept with me because of my body. My face is bad they even fucking flat out told me my face doesn’t match the rest.. just curious on what you guys rate my side profile i don’t feel comfortable showing entire face yet lolz 

Physique: (apparently I’m not natty by some guy on here haha almost 2 years working out):


Side profile (literally just took it quick without frauding as you guys say and with shit lighting.)


----------



## androidcel (Feb 2, 2019)

Post better pic of your physique if you wanna get it rated, your side seems average or bit below imo.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> The girls I’ve been with I can guarantee slept with me because of my body. My face is bad they even fucking flat out told me my face doesn’t match the rest.. just curious on what you guys rate my side profile i don’t feel comfortable showing entire face yet lolz
> 
> Physique: (apparently I’m not natty by some guy on here haha almost 2 years working out):
> 
> ...


what are you measurements?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 2, 2019)

Good physique but @Deltoid mogs you


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 2, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Post better pic of your physique if you wanna get it rated, your side seems average or bit below imo.


How is this avg, average person is not gymcelled like this.
@OP you have good physique but it doesn't matter it's all about the face. What's your height btw?


----------



## androidcel (Feb 2, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> How is this avg, average person is not gymcelled like this.
> OP you have good physique but it doesn't matter it's all about the face.


Ur srs retarded? I didn't say that his physique is average.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 2, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Ur srs retarded? I didn't say that his physique is average.


"side looks avg or a bit below" lmao no it doesn't. It looks far above average. You are underrating everyone on here because you are a miserable jealous incel PSL 1.


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Post better pic of your physique if you wanna get it rated, your side seems average or bit below imo.



What do you mean? Those are my best pics atm. I have some pics of me when I was bulking. Which one is it average or below. And judgin from the side what would I need to fix


HailToTheKing said:


> what are you measurements?



I’ve measured everything in my body because of this site lol what measurements do you want?


Felix97 said:


> Good physique but @Deltoid mogs you


Post pic of his physique


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> What do you mean? Those are my best pics atm. I have some pics of me when I was bulking. Which one is it average or below. And judgin from the side what would I need to fix
> 
> 
> I’ve measured everything in my body because of this site lol what measurements do you want?


bf%, height, weight, bideltoid, chest,biceps,waist


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> How is this avg, average person is not gymcelled like this.
> @OP you have good physique but it doesn't matter it's all about the face. What's your height btw?



I’m 5ft 9 what do you mean I’m below average in face if that’s the case what should I fix?


----------



## androidcel (Feb 2, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> "side looks avg or a bit below" lmao no it doesn't. It looks far above average. You are underrating everyone on here because you are a miserable jealous incel PSL 1.


Im not, his side profile is average because he has bad browridge, recessed upper part of maxilla, hooked nose.



Jeffbrah96 said:


> What do you mean? Those are my best pics atm. I have some pics of me when I was bulking. Which one is it average or below. And judgin from the side what would I need to fix
> 
> 
> I’ve measured everything in my body because of this site lol what measurements do you want?
> ...


Take pic like a this


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> bf%, height, weight, bideltoid, chest,biceps,waist



Body fat: scale and trainer says around 9-10 percent 

Height: 5ft 9 

Bideltoid: 19

Weight: atm I’m 155 due to me cutting down. 

Biceps:atm 14.75 

Waist: 29.5

Chest: fuck i forgot to measure this haha


androidcel said:


> Im not, his side profile is average because he has bad browridge, recessed upper part of maxilla, hooked nose.
> 
> 
> Take pic like a this
> View attachment 17043



Oh ok. It’s 4:30 am atm lol will do later room mates are awake with their friends. What do you rate me? 1-10 just from the side profile that is and what should I do to fix those things thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 2, 2019)

Post the front of your face too.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Body fat: scale and trainer says around 9-10 percent
> 
> Height: 5ft 9
> 
> ...


profile 4-5 but physique is like a 7-8/10


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Post pic of his physique


----------



## Coping (Feb 2, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 17044


Fuck at that chest insertion


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Post the front of your face too.



Idk maybe one day. I feel uncomfortable posting it here. I think I’m plain average but when I post it I’d want your guys honesty.


androidcel said:


> profile 4-5 but physique is like a 7-8/10



1-10 what number is average? Also what should I doto fix the problems you’ve stated?


Felix97 said:


> View attachment 17044



Lol he’s enhanced tho that don’t count. Tell him to hop off so we can actually compare jk jk. Good insertions but again not natty. Unless I join the dark side then we can maybe compare. What’s his height?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> but when I post it I’d want your guys honesty.


Lol, DW, I'll be brutally honest


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Im not, his side profile is average because he has bad browridge, recessed upper part of maxilla, hooked nose.
> 
> 
> Take pic like a this
> View attachment 17043



I was scrolling thru my photos and found a decent front pic not a good angle this was during the middle of my bulk around a 8-9 months ago I was so bloated and watery then lol fuck bulking fell for that shit.



crazy how getting lean makes you look so much better and a bit bigger.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 2, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> "side looks avg or a bit below" lmao no it doesn't. It looks far above average. You are underrating everyone on here because you are a miserable jealous incel PSL 1.


well his side profile isn't great but yeah above average, not far above though


----------



## dogtown (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Idk maybe one day. I feel uncomfortable posting it here. I think I’m plain average but when I post it I’d want your guys honesty.
> 
> 
> 1-10 what number is average? Also what should I doto fix the problems you’ve stated?
> ...



He’s natty he’s 5’9


----------



## Deltoid (Feb 2, 2019)

Good physique but not the best on the forum. Keep at it homie.


----------



## Kenma (Feb 2, 2019)

Face at side profile is 4/10


----------



## Fat cunt (Feb 2, 2019)

H


Jeffbrah96 said:


> The girls I’ve been with I can guarantee slept with me because of my body. My face is bad they even fucking flat out told me my face doesn’t match the rest.. just curious on what you guys rate my side profile i don’t feel comfortable showing entire face yet lolz
> 
> Physique: (apparently I’m not natty by some guy on here haha almost 2 years working out):
> 
> ...


How tall are u?


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

dogtown said:


> He’s natty he’s 5’9



He looks 6ft 2 lol also he’s not natty unless he was training for 6+ years. I spot a user easily unless he frauded pic with angle,pump,filter etc. if natty he should hop on gear and compete then imagine how much more bigger and leaner he’d get


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 2, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Good physique but @Deltoid mogs you


Was just gonna type that


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

Fat cunt said:


> H
> 
> How tall are u?



5ft 9


Kenma said:


> Face at side profile is 4/10



What’s 4/10 mean? Is that average or Below average?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Body fat: scale and trainer says around 9-10 percent
> 
> Height: 5ft 9
> 
> ...


wtf i mog you in every way except for the waist i'm 32 JFL, started gym a week ago


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> The girls I’ve been with I can guarantee slept with me because of my body. My face is bad they even fucking flat out told me my face doesn’t match the rest.. just curious on what you guys rate my side profile i don’t feel comfortable showing entire face yet lolz
> 
> Physique: (apparently I’m not natty by some guy on here haha almost 2 years working out):
> 
> ...


Nice pyshique how long have you been lifting and are you still an incel


----------



## dogtown (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> He looks 6ft 2 lol also he’s not natty unless he was training for 6+ years. I spot a user easily unless he frauded pic with angle,pump,filter etc. if natty he should hop on gear and compete then imagine how much more bigger and leaner he’d get



He’s been training for longer than that lol, stop coping you got mogged


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> wtf i mog you in every way except for the waist i'm 32 JFL, started gym a week ago



Well idk what to say haha. Good genetics you have .also Your a grown man tho. Post your measurements and physique pics. I’m not even close to potential.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Well idk what to say haha. Good genetics you have .also Your a grown man tho. Post your measurements and physique pics. I’m not even close to potential.


i'm 16 growth plates still haven't fully closed yet


----------



## GoonCel (Feb 2, 2019)

nah bro arcbrah got better.


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Nice pyshique how long have you been lifting and are you still an incel



Almost 2 years mainly calisthenics and weighted calisthenics also do one day of squat bench and deadlift 1 rep maxes once a month. What does incel really mean? Isn’t someone who’s never had sex? My laycount is 9. No long term relationship because I couldn’t do it due to school. Pretty much go out with fiends everyday to gym,skate, and other typical shit. I mainly found this site to improve upon. Hence the name looksmax lol. Not incel.com.


----------



## GoonCel (Feb 2, 2019)

that ipads hella gay tho


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

dogtown said:


> He’s been training for longer than that lol, stop coping you got mogged



Well then he has done a great fucking job. Coping? I never coped except when my pets died. I got mogged because he’s been training longer than I have. I’m barely 2 years in.


----------



## GoonCel (Feb 2, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Nice pyshique how long have you been lifting and are you still an incel


hoe are u asking that when he literally wrote : The girls I’ve been with I can guarantee slept with me because of my body


----------



## dogtown (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Well then he has done a great fucking job. Coping? I never coped except when my pets died. I got mogged because he’s been training longer than I have. I’m barely 2 years in.



Yeah but face > body, so don’t expect to out slay him till you get a above average face


GoonCel said:


> hoe are u asking that when he literally wrote : The girls I’ve been with I can guarantee slept with me because of my body


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> i'm 16 growth plates still haven't fully closed yet



Oh wow I thought you said “I’m 32” lol I read that wrong. Do U have and physique pics? And what are your measurements atm? My measurements are average but my skull/head is above average I have a head of someone who’s 6ft. My friends skull is smaller than Mine he’s 6ft 1. It looked weird in photo noticing it haha.


GoonCel said:


> nah bro arcbrah got better.
> View attachment 17258
> 
> View attachment 17259



Who’s that and what do you mean? Got better physique? Lol I don’t think he works out tbh. But he looks decent. If he did workout he’d improve alot especially neck.


GoonCel said:


> that ipads hella gay tho



Haha It’s my sisters . iPhone camera glitching too much from going into sauna a lot.


dogtown said:


> Yeah but face > body, so don’t expect to out slay him till you get a above average face



I know bro. How would I go about getting an above average face?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 2, 2019)

well developed body but plenty of people here including me framemog you


----------



## dogtown (Feb 2, 2019)

You need to post better pictures of your face tbh, a video is ideal


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 2, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> hoe are u asking that when he literally wrote : The girls I’ve been with I can guarantee slept with me because of my body


Did not read that lol


----------



## GoonCel (Feb 2, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Did not read that lol


tldr


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 2, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> tldr


TLDR: Guy thinks he has the best psyhique wrong but gets proven otherwise


----------



## GoonCel (Feb 2, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> TLDR: Guy thinks he has the best psyhique wrong but gets proven otherwise


feelssad


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> well developed body but plenty of people here including me framemog you



Post measurements and pics otherwise I don’t believe.


dogtown said:


> You need to post better pictures of your face tbh, a video is ideal



Lol maybe


FatmanO said:


> TLDR: Guy thinks he has the best psyhique wrong but gets proven otherwise



Lol you guys always make me laugh.


----------



## badromance (Feb 2, 2019)

looking good (nohomo)


----------



## Nibba (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> The girls I’ve been with I can guarantee slept with me because of my body. My face is bad they even fucking flat out told me my face doesn’t match the rest.. just curious on what you guys rate my side profile i don’t feel comfortable showing entire face yet lolz
> 
> Physique: (apparently I’m not natty by some guy on here haha almost 2 years working out):
> 
> ...


Hahahahah @Deltoid mogs the fuck out of u bro


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 2, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Post measurements and pics otherwise I don’t believe.


23+” Bideltoid, 30” Waist, 6’3, only 16 years old.




@Nibba mogged? mogged.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 2, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> 23+” Bideltoid, 30” Waist, 6’3, only 16 years old.
> View attachment 17278
> 
> @Nibba mogged? mogged.


mr woman respecter strikes again


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 2, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> mr woman respecter strikes again


by the gods m’lady i am at your service


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 2, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> by the gods m’lady i am at your service


do you have a shot of your front?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 2, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> do you have a shot of your front?


not a good one because my chest is small lmao


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 2, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> not a good one because my chest is small lmao


post it curious tbhtbhnglngl


----------



## DrTony (Feb 2, 2019)

I think I mog u 





and fitness is not even my job lmao


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 2, 2019)

DrTony said:


> I think I mog u
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice tbhtbhnglngl how many years have you been training for?


----------



## DrTony (Feb 2, 2019)

Made all the gains within the first 2 1/2 years. Natural. Was a professional athlete (track and field). I still maintain the exact same physique at 32


----------



## Autist (Feb 2, 2019)

DrTony said:


> I think I mog u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mogs all fags that post on MISC


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 2, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Made all the gains within the first 2 1/2 years. Natural. Was a professional athlete (track and field). I still maintain the exact same physique at 32


noice


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Hahahahah @Deltoid mogs the fuck out of u bro



Again he’s been working out longer. Just u wait


----------



## dogtown (Feb 2, 2019)

DrTony said:


> I think I mog u
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mirin


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> 23+” Bideltoid, 30” Waist, 6’3, only 16 years old.
> View attachment 17278
> 
> @Nibba mogged? mogged.



Nice man. Do u have front pics?


DrTony said:


> I think I mog u
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice. I don’t do weights only calisthenics so I might get bigger doing bodybuilding stuff thinking about using test e and anavar too. I workout 4-5 times a week only for 45 min tho I got to start doing more compound movements. Are on anabaolics? Have you ever done them? What’s you’re measurements?


----------



## DrTony (Feb 2, 2019)

Never used anabolics in my life. AAS for people who know they don't have the right genetics (bone structure/frame/insertions/propensity to leanness/strength) to achieve a good physique or people who intend to make money off of their physique/sport. Have seen countless bros in the gym who take AAS and look worse than me, must feel terrible


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 2, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Never used anabolics in my life. AAS for people who know they don't have the right genetics (bone structure/frame/insertions/propensity to leanness/strength) to achieve a good physique or people who intend to make money off of their physique/sport. Have seen countless bros in the gym who take AAS and look worse than me, must feel terrible


there are also plenty of people who take AAS who have 10x better genetics than you just to mog you even harder


----------



## DrTony (Feb 2, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> there are also plenty of people who take AAS who have 10x better genetics than you just to mog you even harder


But thats not you sadly


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Feb 2, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Never used anabolics in my life. AAS for people who know they don't have the right genetics (bone structure/frame/insertions/propensity to leanness/strength) to achieve a good physique or people who intend to make money off of their physique/sport. Have seen countless bros in the gym who take AAS and look worse than me, must feel terrible



Interesting would you ever use? And do you think aas would benefit from a physique standpoint?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 2, 2019)

DrTony said:


> But thats not you sadly


yes it is, i frame mog you and im a child LMFAO


----------



## DrTony (Feb 2, 2019)

I would never use because I have reached my physique and strength standards I have aspired to as a natural. Why would I take unnecessary risks?
And yes of course AAS help you build muscle and maintain leanness. What kind of question is that? But be willing to accept some risks as well. Up to you really. With this physique you see I slay more girls than there are days in the week, so I really doubt me hopping on steroids would make a difference in my quality of life.


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> yes it is, i frame mog you and im a child LMFAO


Said the guy with no pics whatsoever )... Good luck on being on TRT for the rest of your life if you started using as a teen


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 2, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Said the guy with no pics whatsoever )


i posted a pic on this thread fucking retard


----------



## DrTony (Feb 2, 2019)

Just saw the pic - this must be a joke, at least you are a funny guy 

Deltoid has a good physique tho, respect


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 2, 2019)

Imma blast roids, because I don't feel like waiting 1-2 1/2 years for a good physique. I have been lifting on and off since I was 17, but have never made noticeable gains. Idgaf about this whole natty thing.


----------



## Coping (Feb 2, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Imma blast roids, because I don't feel like waiting 1-2 1/2 years for a good physique. I have been lifting on and off since I was 17, but have never made noticeable gains. Idgaf about this whole natty thing.


Hair loss will mess u up with roids also might get acne and skin inflammation not worth it tbh if u can wait a bit and get it naturally


----------



## DrTony (Feb 2, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Imma blast roids, because I don't feel like waiting 1-2 1/2 years for a good physique. I have been lifting on and off since I was 17, but have never made noticeable gains. Idgaf about this whole natty thing.



A huge number of gym goers cannot achieve an aesthetic physique staying natural. Its not just a matter of patience. Same thing for AAS users, a good portion of them cannot achieve the physiques of certain naturals. Genetics is a bitch


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 2, 2019)

DrTony said:


> A huge number of gym goers cannot achieve an aesthetic physique staying natural. Its not just a matter of patience. Same thing for AAS users, a good portion of them cannot achieve the physiques of certain naturals. Genetics is a bitch


Everyone in my family (dad and uncles) are all around 6', 200 lbs, and wide shoulders. Only me and my brother are 160 lbs. However, my brother looks better because he is 5'9 @ 160 and I am 6'2 @ 160. Maybe I have a medical issue, or I am not eating enough. I simply did not see a lot of improvement in the gym even after 6 months, and it caused me to lose motivation and be inconsistent because I thought it was useless.

My last hope is on the roids that are coming in soon.


Coping said:


> Hair loss will mess u up with roids also might get acne and skin inflammation not worth it tbh if u can wait a bit and get it naturally


It is only a 15 week cycle and I have body acne since I was 14. It has gone away for the most part, but I still have the scars.


----------



## DrTony (Feb 2, 2019)

You don't have have a medical issue per se. Just a naturally low appetite (there is an intricate circuitry governing appetitie mainly via the gut-hypothalmic axis) and low baseline levels of muscle mass and/or poor response to resistance training. There is nothing medically wrong with you most likely. You can hop on steroids if you want (don't recommend) but it is completely retarded if you do it while you are a teen. Be warned


----------



## androidcel (Feb 3, 2019)

DrTony said:


> I think I mog u
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mirin hard ngl, how long you have lifting for? Didn't you were sprinter too?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 3, 2019)

DrTony said:


> You don't have have a medical issue per se. Just a naturally low appetite (there is an intricate circuitry governing appetitie mainly via the gut-hypothalmic axis) and low baseline levels of muscle mass and/or poor response to resistance training. There is nothing medically wrong with you most likely. You can hop on steroids if you want (don't recommend) but it is completely retarded if you do it while you are a teen. Be warned


Already put down $250 on them, no turning back. Also, I am 21. In the meantime, while I wait 3 weeks for the roid, I am gonna get blood work done. Maybe my T level will come back low.


----------



## DrTony (Feb 3, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Mirin hard ngl, how long you have lifting for? Didn't you were sprinter too?


Correct


----------



## androidcel (Feb 3, 2019)

DrTony said:


> Correct


Yeah, i remember that around Christmas you posted some pics and you mentioned you were sprinter. What kind training you nowadays do?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 3, 2019)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> Already put down $250 on them, no turning back. Also, I am 21. In the meantime, while I wait 3 weeks for the roid, I am gonna get blood work done. Maybe my T level will come back low.


have you gotten tested b4?


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Feb 3, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> have you gotten tested b4?


Nope.


HailToTheKing said:


> have you gotten tested b4?


I'm thinking it might be a thyroid issue, as this can weight loss/gain. I came to this conclusion because along with the weight gain issue, the palms of my hands and soles of my feet always sweat, despite me not being anxious or nervous.

I normally figure the things out myself to get an idea of what I might have before I visit the doctors because I am skeptical of them.

For the past 2-3 years I have had bowel issues and figured something may have been wrong. I got checked back in December and it turns out I had an adenoma polyp (precancer) and had it removed. So, I am pretty good about catching things.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Feb 3, 2019)

DrTony said:


> I would never use because I have reached my physique and strength standards I have aspired to as a natural. Why would I take unnecessary risks?
> And yes of course AAS help you build muscle and maintain leanness. What kind of question is that? But be willing to accept some risks as well. Up to you really. With this physique you see I slay more girls than there are days in the week, so I really doubt me hopping on steroids would make a difference in my quality of life.
> 
> Said the guy with no pics whatsoever )... Good luck on being on TRT for the rest of your life if you started using as a teen



Why would anyone not want to be on TRT ????

If my doc wont perscribe me TRT by 35 I'm getting on TRT myself. 

And don't tell me I have low T-levels I got tested 4 months after a cycle and it came back as 885ng/dl. 

Yeah, I use roids, Yeah you mog me. But Im gonna overtake you within 2 years.


----------



## DrTony (Feb 3, 2019)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Why would anyone not want to be on TRT ????
> 
> If my doc wont perscribe me TRT by 35 I'm getting on TRT myself.
> 
> ...



At the end of the day, taking steroids is a personal decision. I was only pointing out two things - 1) its stupid to hop on steroids in your teenage years,

2) hopping on steroids for recreational purposes would personally destroy my self esteem (feelings of inadequacy, incompetence,) for the simple reason I would have to admit to myself subconsciously I have to take artificial male hormones to achieve (potentially?) what other men achieve naturally in an area as primal and masculine as strength, performance, muscle, aesthetics.

On your other question simple measurements of Testosterone levels can't explain this variability, its sensitivity to androgens and a whole host of other super important factors that are not related to T. Whether someone wants to put a needle in their ass every week to have normal testosterone levels for the next 80 years is also a personal decision.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 4, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Again he’s been working out longer. Just u wait


You don't need more muscles it's enough as it is. Girls don't like too much muscles.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 4, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 17044


Fucking superman has graced this forum


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 4, 2019)

Muscle is a big plus, but honnestly if you’re tall and have a decent frame( bones) you will be fine with clothes. So yeah face>body if you’re + 6tall. 

Great body bro, but work on your face
Im thé Guy in the bath pic, I have a shit tier body( skinny fat 140lbs for 6.1 tall) but my face is good, so I slay more than any gymaxer. Face> everything


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 4, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> Face> everything


----------



## Nibba (Feb 4, 2019)

Arceus300 said:


> my face is good,


----------



## Arceus300 (Feb 4, 2019)

Nibba said:


> View attachment 17614



STU little autistic bitch


----------



## mido the slayer (Feb 6, 2019)

Nah I’m better



I attract more women with this body then yours


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Jul 12, 2019)

I looked Like that when i was 16 you twink faggot


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jul 12, 2019)

AustrianWolf said:


> I looked Like that when i was 16 you twink faggot


resurrects me


----------



## fobos (Jul 12, 2019)

What happened to @AntiSocial-Fakecel


----------

